# grand river cats?



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I took my family to Clear Lake @ CA one year. It is the largest inland lake in CA, and is roughly 120 miles to drive around in a car. I caught lots of nice Largemouth, and Channel Catfish, just throwing spoons off a dock. I honestly think I caught more Catfish than Bass on spoons there.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

I generally use live and dead live bait. Carolina rig, sinker sliding. Or I will if the river ever goes down.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I caught one nice channel after another on the Au Sable with salmon skein. It works ridiculously well. The largest cat I’ve ever caught came on a crayfish.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Years ago I fished 6th st. dam in August (cool that year) looking for an early Kang. While I did hook one briefly at the top of the Center Run on a spinner, the real action occurred in the Quarry Hole. 2 large flathead cats caught on a #3 spinner within about 30 minutes. Strung them up, took them to the west side for some quick pics and let them go. 1 was ~ 15 lbs. while the big one was about 25. I was stoked and will not forget that day!


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

The problem is getting them to bite when you are targeting them.

They'll always rise to the bite when you're trying to catch something else...


----------



## SlabHunter9million (Mar 3, 2019)

So I got a 25lber in the boat about 2 weeks ago. this one is 15lbs. averaging one fish per night 2.5 hrs fishing. Any clues on upping my catch rate? im using whole bluegills only. wouldnt mind catching other cats than flatheads either.

also ive been using slip rig. how can i keep bait off bottom?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

SlabHunter9million said:


> So I got a 25lber in the boat about 2 weeks ago. this one is 15lbs. averaging one fish per night 2.5 hrs fishing. Any clues on upping my catch rate? im using whole bluegills only. wouldnt mind catching other cats than flatheads either.
> 
> also ive been using slip rig. how can i keep bait off bottom?


Live creek chubs work well on all cats. After dead the channels seem to be attracted.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

SlabHunter9million said:


> also ive been using slip rig. how can i keep bait off bottom?


 post 16


----------



## SlabHunter9million (Mar 3, 2019)

longer weight line shorter bait line?
Im struggling to picture that, are you using a three way?

I was using 3 oz eggs on braid (main line) then large barrel swivel, 3 foot leader line (braid) then circle hook. 

I really appreciate the help. I saw someone suggesting a float. are they using a small peg float on the line or put on w tube? 

i caught seaweed on and off during the evening I think my gills are hovering bottom. 

also the river shiners, all types of cats on those? not sure on where to get them or chubbs since i live in alto and the bait stores close long before i get to the water. wouldnt mind minnow trapping them if there are tips on that. i live a mile from the thornapple river.

thanks again!
if anyone who has contributed wants to fish some night im into taking guests. just not super drunk guests or ones who throw trash in water and we can get along fine.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

SlabHunter9million said:


> longer weight line shorter bait line?
> Im struggling to picture that, are you using a three way?
> 
> I was using 3 oz eggs on braid (main line) then large barrel swivel, 3 foot leader line (braid) then circle hook.
> ...


 take your weight line, what ever length, say 4', put your weight on one end, n tie a bead (with a big enough hole) on the other end, thread the bead threw the main line, tie a barrel swivel to main line, tie leader to other end of swivel, done,,, ps I never had much luck fishing cats off the bottom, but s##t happens, good luck go gitum


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

my rig for cats goes like this, heavy slip sinker bead, swivel, 10inch leader big circle hook, when the bait fish (gill, bullhead or sucker) starts to kick, I pay out line, he kicks again I pay out more line, some times my bait is 20' away from my sinker, n if he quits kickin i'll pull him in a little, but u can throw out that method if your fishing in cover,, the pay out method is for fishing the shallower flats (where the cats rome at night ),,,,, now would u like me to spit on your hook? good luck, was the kid with ya when u caught them cats?


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Slab hunter, it sounds just like the rig you're using, but with the weight on a leader.

I'm in the same boat, low catch rate, just a few big flatheads. I've tried various rigs, and they don't seem to make a difference where I'm fishing, on the upslope of some holes, lots of snags nearby upstream of some concrete block shore stabilizer.

I've only caught flatheads on dead gills, usually cut up ones. I've tried a variety of baits, live and dead. Catch more flats than forks.


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

Cats also love frogs, usually easily found along the river bank. Dead or alive, just hook them in the upper rear leg.


----------

